
Stephen Hawking: 'There is no heaven' - pitdesi
http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/05/16/6654463-hawking-there-is-no-heaven
======
amalag
He can only rely on his mental speculation and sense perception, which are not
sufficient to deal in matters beyond this life.

